# Going to the top in CO a bad idea?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Pay attention, think abt altitude adjustment.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You can do some hiking and still be safe. As long as you're in bounds it is patrolled and controlled for avalanches. Nothing is completely safe though. There are a few in bounds avalanches every season. He hike to terrain off of Imperial is decent stuffqnd you can access the bowls from there too. Go for it man!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Pay attention, think abt altitude adjustment.


Elevation adjustment is definitely something that will affect you. I remember when I used to live in So-Cal and would go to Mammoth, how I would always get elevation sickness, (nausea, headaches) because of going from sea-level to 10,000 ft in a short period of time. You will notice the air is also thinner and you will breath harder from exertion because your lungs have to work harder due to less oxygen in the air.


----------



## travis.rice.fan (Sep 20, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Elevation adjustment is definitely something that will affect you. I remember when I used to live in So-Cal and would go to Mammoth, how I would always get elevation sickness, (nausea, headaches) because of going from sea-level to 10,000 ft in a short period of time. You will notice the air is also thinner and you will breath harder from exertion because your lungs have to work harder due to less oxygen in the air.


is there anyway to minimize this? or simply just a matter of getting used to?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

travis.rice.fan said:


> is there anyway to minimize this? or simply just a matter of getting used to?


Get in good shape and stay hydrated. That's about it. Some people are just more sensitive to it than others. Never really bothered me but my Dad is pretty sensitive to it. If you start getting a headache or light headed take it easy and drink more water.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i went to utah last yr and experienced elevation sickness too. Dont flip out by this. it should last until the next morning. Being from NY, our elevation isnt as high. But when u fly into denver or these other high altitude cities, your body just has to get used to the smaller amount of oxygen. 

I just experienced a headache and fatigue. I was fine by the next morning.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

travis.rice.fan,

I would say the only thing you would really have to worry about it the altitude, and thats just something your body has to get used to. If you're in good shape, you shouldn't have too much trouble. 
You really don't have to worry about an avalanche at any of the resorts, unless you go out of bounds where the terrain isn't controled, as linvillegorge says. 
The Imperial Express isn't considered backcountry, only area's outside of the resort are considered backcountry. If you want to do a little "bc", check out loveland pass, always a good spot to for a little hike to try and cut some fresh tracks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh just take Imperial up go to the slight right strap in and ride down you'll do it once and realize it's over rated. The only reason to even go up that lift is if they got more than 10 inches of snow otherwise it's pure shit. I say just go ride the back bowls at Vail or hit up Rose Bowl at Beaver Creek and you'll be fine. Also drink more water than you think you need, keep eating light meals on the hill like a granola bar or two every hour or so. Eat a banana or two in the morning for more potasium and you'll be fine.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yea, don't stop for lunch and have a big huge burger/fries. You will feel like shit afterwards especially if the altitude is bothering you. When I went to Mammoth I used to pretty much just eat hard-boiled eggs and granola bars at the mountain. Actually that's not that different from what I do now, even though the elevation here is pretty minor. I just hate boarding on a full stomach, half the time I just ride non-stop all day and starve myself, and then eat rambunctiously when I get home.

Maybe that says something about the advice I give.........


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Staying off the booze on your first night will also help.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Eh just take Imperial up go to the slight right strap in and ride down you'll do it once and realize it's over rated. The only reason to even go up that lift is if they got more than 10 inches of snow otherwise it's pure shit. I say just go ride the back bowls at Vail or hit up Rose Bowl at Beaver Creek and you'll be fine. Also drink more water than you think you need, keep eating light meals on the hill like a granola bar or two every hour or so. Eat a banana or two in the morning for more potasium and you'll be fine.


BA speaks the truth. Unless there has been recent snow, you'll be ice skating off of Imperial.

To the person who suggested Loveland Pass to someone who has no BC experience and no avy training, what the hell are you thinking?! Just because it is near the road doesnt mean it is any safer. Loveland Pass is pure BC.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> BA speaks the truth. Unless there has been recent snow, you'll be ice skating off of Imperial.
> 
> To the person who suggested Loveland Pass to someone who has no BC experience and no avy training, what the hell are you thinking?! Just because it is near the road doesnt mean it is any safer. Loveland Pass is pure BC.


 Ha! Yeah, you're right, LP is pure bc, and I should have given a little more info about the place, and what to look out for! Someone like him can safely cut some tracks in a couple areas without trouble, but it all depends what the weather is like, and how many people have already made tracks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah cause you know Loveland never slides and never has any danger. Fucking cidiots.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yeah cause you know Loveland never slides and never has any danger. Fucking cidiots.


:laugh:...I don't remember anyone saying Loveland isn't dangerous. cidiot? Just because someone lives in the city, doesn't make someone from the city. 

You know you wouldn't talk to someone like that in a face to face conversation(unless you're a complete asshole?), but because you're behind your monitor in the safety of your home, you feel the need to flex your internet muscles? If you don't agree with someones post, your point would come across a lot better if you explain it in an intelligent manner, rather than to insult someone you don't even know.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Elevation adjustment is definitely something that will affect you. I remember when I used to live in So-Cal and would go to Mammoth, how I would always get elevation sickness, (nausea, headaches) because of going from sea-level to 10,000 ft in a short period of time. You will notice the air is also thinner and you will breath harder from exertion because your lungs have to work harder due to less oxygen in the air.





linvillegorge said:


> Get in good shape and stay hydrated. That's about it. Some people are just more sensitive to it than others. Never really bothered me but my Dad is pretty sensitive to it. If you start getting a headache or light headed take it easy and drink more water.





Mr. Polonia said:


> i went to utah last yr and experienced elevation sickness too. Dont flip out by this. it should last until the next morning. Being from NY, our elevation isnt as high. But when u fly into denver or these other high altitude cities, your body just has to get used to the smaller amount of oxygen.
> 
> I just experienced a headache and fatigue. I was fine by the next morning.






HoboMaster said:


> Yea, don't stop for lunch and have a big huge burger/fries. You will feel like shit afterwards especially if the altitude is bothering you. When I went to Mammoth I used to pretty much just eat hard-boiled eggs and granola bars at the mountain. Actually that's not that different from what I do now, even though the elevation here is pretty minor. I just hate boarding on a full stomach, half the time I just ride non-stop all day and starve myself, and then eat rambunctiously when I get home.
> 
> Maybe that says something about the advice I give.........



Nice tips for those of us who are altitudally challenged and want to avoid ruining rare trips to the big stuff...might make a good sticky if it isn't one already.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey JRosco, I think in reading the other posts on this forum and in reading BA's own blog, he would very much talk like that to someone in person. There is a reason his blog is called Angry Snowboarder. Just thought I would share that since it appears you are still new to the forum and may not know how BA is. That being said, I don't live in CO, but I can say that it would never be a good idea to send a non-big mountain rider out to a pure BC pass with no training and no proper equipment.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

LP is a big area, not all of it is big mountain boarding, hell I see people tubing in certain areas, so someone can ride down without any problems. Like I said, I probably should have explained myself a little more, but I digress.


----------



## travis.rice.fan (Sep 20, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Yea, don't stop for lunch and have a big huge burger/fries. You will feel like shit afterwards especially if the altitude is bothering you. When I went to Mammoth I used to pretty much just eat hard-boiled eggs and granola bars at the mountain. Actually that's not that different from what I do now, even though the elevation here is pretty minor. I just hate boarding on a full stomach, half the time I just ride non-stop all day and starve myself, and then eat rambunctiously when I get home.
> 
> Maybe that says something about the advice I give.........


Haha. I think I would do the same if I didn't have my girlfriend asking to stop for hot chocolate all the time.  I spend a damn fortune on that stuff every season lol. 

I am surprised at everyone's comments about imperial lift, I guess my hopes of massive sprays are far from the truth if you say it is all ice. Any safe spots that aren't really BC that I should check out at any of the mountains I'm going to?


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Why not hit up A-basin? Much better riding, IMO, than breck or keystone. A-bay is higher than all of them and has more snow and less groomed runs as well. Plus rippin it up on the Montezuma bowl is kick ass. DEEEP powder there about half way and then the last half is where you blast down. It's a more natural resort which is what they aim for. Based towards back country however they do still have 2 parks with some nice stuff but nothing like Keystone has but I don't mind as I like find natural shit to jump. I feel I can jump and nail tricks much better when it's kind of spur of the moment when I spot a potential one. Less time for my mind to freak me out. 

As far as adjustment, I live in Kansas and ride big hills with man-made snow (basically riding unforgiving ice pack). I learned here actually and finally made it out to CO a few times last season and the difference is HUGE both in a good way and bad. I had become pretty good here and then going to ride in 100% real snow in CO was so much easier. I felt like I was a much better rider there because really I was. I think this would fit your experience as well since I have a couple friends out your way and they relate to the conditions that I ride here in Kansas. (Although last season we had record snowfall for about a month straight which was BA) 

The downside of adjusting is elevation. The first time I went we hit up the East Wall of A-bay and went through the deep powder and to get there you have to hike. My first trek over to it I definitely started to get disoriented and had to slow it up a lot. I'm in what I think excellent shape too as I exercise daily and play many sports etc and still the altitude kicked my ass the first day. The second day I was much more acclimated and was able to move much quicker up top. 

I say if you are there for a week, take the first day to adjust and don't ride to get adjusted. Then the next day hit it up and still take it easy. Every trip I took after that I was just fine, no disorientation or sickness. A couple brief shortness of breath moments but that was late in the day on the last day of the trip and I was simply wore out. 

I fuckin can't wait for this season though. I have my season pass lined up for A-bay and now have a place to stay anytime I want so now I can leave after class fridays and spend the weekend there at the cost of gas.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

JRosco said:


> :laugh:...I don't remember anyone saying Loveland isn't dangerous. cidiot? Just because someone lives in the city, doesn't make someone from the city.
> 
> You know you wouldn't talk to someone like that in a face to face conversation(unless you're a complete asshole?), but because you're behind your monitor in the safety of your home, you feel the need to flex your internet muscles? If you don't agree with someones post, your point would come across a lot better if you explain it in an intelligent manner, rather than to insult someone you don't even know.


Um actually I will say that to your face and not give a fuck. You live in the city you talk about the mountains up here like you know all about them, you're a cidiot. Deal with it.


A basin higher than Breck? Imperial is the highest lift serviced terrain in North America, more so than A-Basin. Basin is a lot of fun on a good day but tracks out fast and Montezuma bowl is honestly a joke 500 feet of pow into a flat bowl that you have to carry your speed through in hopes of making it up the slight hill at the end to get back to the chairlift.

If you want blower face shots dude go to Vail and just work the back bowls just get up early make your way to the back shouldn't take more than a half hour to 45 minutes if you can ride if you can't probably more like an hour to an hour and a half. Go play around back there it'll be everything you wanted. 

Keystone doesn't offer shit for what you're looking for even in the Outback or Wayback areas it's just a craphole resort. Breck has some stuff but it tracks out in about 40 minutes usually and you have to know where to go and what order to hit shit daily to get it done.

A Basin like someone mentioned can deliver the goods but tracks out fast, is super local focused on that and honestly from what you're describing too much gnar bar terrain for you.

If you want to get pow slashes and avoid lines go to Beaver Creek not only will you get free chocolate chip cookies at 3 p.m., but the average person that rides B.C. doesn't leave the groomed runs. Hit up Rose Bowl and everything on the far West side of the resort early and just keep lapping it all day.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Um actually I will say that to your face and not give a fuck. You live in the city you talk about the mountains up here like you know all about them, you're a cidiot. Deal with it.


:laugh: :cheeky4:

Get over yourself, chump!


----------



## SnowDotCom (Mar 18, 2010)

Travis.Rice.Fan

Imperial is a lot of fun. 12,998 ft! Plus, the extra little hike to the top might be a good way to become adjusted to elevation. 

On a good day, I like to take George's Thumb (skiers left uptop) or hike the ridgeline a bit to the Magic Carpet trail. It's worth it! (Below is a link of the trailmap so you have an idea of what I'm talking about)


http://www.breckenridge.com/~/media...idge_terrain_map_download.ashx?cmpid=SOC00205


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

JRosco said:


> :laugh: :cheeky4:
> 
> Get over yourself, chump!


Get over it like you need to get over that you live in Kansas?


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats, you're the first person to go on my ignore list. 
Grow up dude!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

JRosco said:


> LP is a big area, not all of it is big mountain boarding, hell I see people tubing in certain areas, so someone can ride down without any problems. Like I said, I probably should have explained myself a little more, but I digress.


If you dont have the proper trainimg and experience, just dont do it. Just because other idiots think it's a good idea doesn't mean you should follow suit.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

travis.rice.fan said:


> is there anyway to minimize this? or simply just a matter of getting used to?


people always say "stay hydrated" and I usually never think much of it.

This is one case where you really should drink a shitload of water. Start 3 days prior to your departure for Colorado, then keep it up the whole time you're there. I go from sea level to Breck, Keystone, etc every year. Sometimes I forget to drink a lot of water, and it will crush me. It's one of the most important things to do, period.


----------



## Alt_Reality (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure if you follow the others advice to hydrate and take it easy at the beginning, you're gonna go and say what was I worried about?

I travel alot from the low altitude east to the high altitude west. I'm not in the best overall shape (I drink waaaayy too much haha) but I keep my cardio fitness ok and I think this helps alot. Breck is a very good transition coming from Vermont. Intermediates galore, lots of easy to reach and easy to ride ungroomed terrain, good lift system. Ride the groomers the first full day and see how you feel, then take it up a notch. I will also agree with the others regarding Imperial, at least for my stay. It was shut down for most of the time due to high winds but even when it was open, it looked windblown and didn't get good reviews from those coming off it. If it is a nice day, go on up and say you did it. But RIGHT UNDER that are some excellent runs off the 6 chair which even though are rated blacks, I don't think are all that much more difficult than what's at Killington or Stowe - in fact easier just cuz the conditions will likely be better.

Overall, I think Breck is a good prep before hitting Vail's back bowls where you'll think you died and gone to heaven.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Travis.rice.fan:
First off, the Imperial Bowl is NOT back country. Back country = areas not serviced by a lift, not groomed, and not maintained by anyone for safety.

If you really want to do some BC riding in CO then the best way is to hit up some bars/restaraunts in a ski town and make friends with some locals. If you are lucky, then you might make a good enough impression for them to take you along on their next trip out.

2 Days at Keystone is 1 day too many. There is nothing wrong with Keystone, it is a very fun place if you like to go fast (like Ski-patrol-yelling-at-you-fast) and the terrain park is top notch... but as someone already said... if you're a BC powder-hound then Key won't have enough of the type of riding you seek to keep you interested. That place is supergroomed out the yin-yang. I literally spent half a day riding switch there just to add to the challenge.

The altitude is something to consider. You should be able to stave off most symptoms if you take it easy your first day. On my first trip to Breck, 3 people I traveled with went straight out to Keystone to ski while I drove up to Boulder to have lunch with a friend. The altitude made me a little bit depressed and sad that first night (along with our tiny hotel room), but the next morning I was fine. The other 3 folks complained of headaches and not being able to sleep well. Get in shape (jog/swim), build up your lungs and make sure you keep a bottle of water within reach. You'll never properly adjust to the altitude (that takes months), but you don't have to feel like you're suffering from a hangover either.

As for BC riding... its a lot of responsibility. I've never done it, but avalanche classes and safety gear (beacons, poles, shovels) and good judgement are pre-requisites. Find a RESPONSIBLE local that can show you where/how to do it.

Regarding the Imperial Bowl... it is ALWAYS windy up there and BA is completely correct. Even when there is snow up there (and it isn't closed), there are all sorts of rocks and stuff up there waiting to nick up your board. The only reason I would go back up there would be to ride allllllll the way down to the end of Four O'Clock run (for maximum descent).

Take one of your Keystone days and use them at Vail or Beaver Creek or Copper or something.



travis.rice.fan said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am a NYC rider that usually goes up to Vermont, but this year I am heading out to Colorado for a little over a week. I am going to Breck, Vail, and Keystone all for about 2 days each.
> 
> ...


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> A basin higher than Breck? Imperial is the highest lift serviced terrain in North America, more so than A-Basin.


Fack, I thought chair 9 @ Loveland was the highest being on the Continental divide and all.........

I'm an idiot....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

jpb3 said:


> Fack, I thought chair 9 @ Loveland was the highest being on the Continental divide and all.........
> 
> I'm an idiot....


It's the second highest...

I do believe the hike too spots off of the chair are higher than at Breck. At least it is for A-Basin. Loveland, maybe not, but there is a decent vertical rise to be gained when hiking the ridge from Chair 9.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

jputtho2 said:


> As far as adjustment, I live in Kansas and ride big hills with man-made snow (basically riding unforgiving ice pack). I learned here actually and finally made it out to CO a few times last season and the difference is HUGE both in a good way and bad. I had become pretty good here and then going to ride in 100% real snow in CO was so much easier. I felt like I was a much better rider there because really I was. I think this would fit your experience as well since I have a couple friends out your way and they relate to the conditions that I ride here in Kansas. (Although last season we had record snowfall for about a month straight which was BA)


This is 100% true, I learned in IL/WI where 80% of the time your on my man made snow or boarding on basicly ICE..go to CO where the snow is great and you feel like you can go on the hardest runs with ease...I just love it..lol. Not to bash people from CO and mountains areas or anything but they seemed to be alot more scared of big jumps..out here in IL/WI...if you fuck up and crash ona jump your landing on ice lol.. out there i felt like i could go off way bigger jumps cuz id land on much softer forgiving snow, it was great.


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Get in good shape and stay hydrated. That's about it. Some people are just more sensitive to it than others. Never really bothered me but my Dad is pretty sensitive to it. If you start getting a headache or light headed take it easy and drink more water.



Agreed. Just stay hydrated and bring a couple ibuprofin. After a couple days you won't even notice unless you try running up the mountain.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

EverBorN said:


> This is 100% true, I learned in IL/WI where 80% of the time your on my man made snow or boarding on basicly ICE..go to CO where the snow is great and you feel like you can go on the hardest runs with ease...I just love it..lol. Not to bash people from CO and mountains areas or anything but they seemed to be alot more scared of big jumps..out here in IL/WI...if you fuck up and crash ona jump your landing on ice lol.. out there i felt like i could go off way bigger jumps cuz id land on much softer forgiving snow, it was great.


Force is force regardless if you're landing in softer packed snow or hard packed ice. Obviously you've never been in Parklane or Freeway at Breck those jumps do kill people. Love to see you hit number 3 in Freeway it's only 110 feet.


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

I took my first trip out west to Winterpark, CO last year and I made the big mistake of only taking my park snowboard (Capita Stairmaster Extreme). Altitude sickness was not a problem at all. I stayed away from booze for the first 24 hrs and I stayed on groomed trails within the treeline the first day. The 2nd day Winterpark got 10-12 inches of POW overnight. So I strapped into my Capita and took the Panoramic express up to the top of Parsen bowl. To make a long story short that waist deep POW literallty kicked my ass :laugh:. I made it through the trees safe and sound but I recommend that you pack a regular board and a POW board for those Colorado bowls. I did end up renting a never summer titan tx and killed Parsen bowl later on that week , but that's my advice if your plan on hitting the bowls for the first time out west.


----------

